# Pricing Matrix Fannie Mae



## Contractor Services (Apr 29, 2013)

I know this is a long shot but if we could get everyone (at least the ones that matter:thumbup to use this Fannie Mae pricing http://www.fanniemae.com/content/tool/property-preservation-matrix.pdf - 25% for the National cut the world would be a better place for us. Comments, Questions??

I know this will probably not happen but you can't blame me for trying to help our contractor community and bring some standardization to the industry.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

We make it simple. We just tell companies that we follow Fannie Mae and HUD and provide 20% discount. If that is to much I don't even waste our time.


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

Investor guidelines less a 25% discount is what I get from my nationals now .... regionals would obviously have to pay less.


----------



## Contractor Services (Apr 29, 2013)

ontimepres said:


> Investor guidelines less a 25% discount is what I get from my nationals now .... regionals would obviously have to pay less.


I can not seem to find these elusive investor guidelines?


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

You can do an internet search for HUD, FNM, FMC and VA investor guidelines and find them along with price or allowable lists. Safeguard has them listed on their regular website open for anyone to see. 

http://www2.safeguardproperties.com/guidelines/guidelines.htm


----------



## Stateline (Jan 3, 2013)

mabey in a perfect world.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I bid what I know I need to make as profit. I always make sure there is room to negotiate because they always want to. But I do have a line in the sand and when it is crossed I tell them to let the other guy have it.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Contractor Services said:


> I know this is a long shot but if we could get everyone (at least the ones that matter:thumbup to use this Fannie Mae pricing http://www.fanniemae.com/content/tool/property-preservation-matrix.pdf - 25% for the National cut the world would be a better place for us. Comments, Questions??
> 
> I know this will probably not happen but you can't blame me for trying to help our contractor community and bring some standardization to the industry.


This is something that "Regulation" would do...opps there is that nasty "R" word that no one wants to hear....
I have been beating this..."standard minimum" fee concept for three years now...every time I bring it up coupled with regulation I get blasted with comments like..."what you want" "if you had your way" etc....
Sorry folks but you really need to start wrapping your head around regulation and getting in front of it and not putting your heads in the sand...
There is a buttload of tax revenue that is untapped in this industry and the powers to be are going to come for it...


----------

